# onan generator



## chaz58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just walked out to my motorhome and heard the fuel pump running on my generator, tried to shut down the fuel pump with switch located on the dash and the main switch on the generator no luck. I had to pull the fuse located next to the main start switch to stop. I have the 8000 8DHKAK diesel generator, does anyone have any idea what the problem is? Very strange since noone was trying to start the generator, fuel pump started on its own. Halloween was yesterday (strange)


----------



## vanole (Nov 2, 2011)

chaz58,

Do you have a Auto Generator Start (AGS) feature on your M/H?  Not sure about posting links to other RV forums here so I will PM you with a link for a place to start looking.

Jeff


----------



## chaz58 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have ags on my M/H, I've checked that out and have in manual.


----------



## chaz58 (Nov 2, 2011)

Update, I went back to the m/h this morning and placed the fuse back in and everything works fine. Called Cummins Crosspoint and they're confused as I am. I'm sure that it will raise it's ugly head again since the only thing I done was remove the fuse over night. :excitement:


----------



## vanole (Nov 5, 2011)

Chaz58,

Been gone a couple of days.  I figured you had an AGS.  I found my genrator running one time and did the Gomer Pyle "Shazaam, Shazaam, Shazaam" until I figured out the AGS will start if not connectd to shore power to either cool or heat the M/H off/up if too hot or cold.

Not sure what removing the fuse would have done for you but it worked.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Nov 5, 2011)

All these critters are run by computer chips any more. If only one 1 or 0 gets screwed up strange things can happen. Fuse out and in resets the computer chip.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Nov 15, 2011)

Huh!!!???:stupid:


----------



## SuperMike (Nov 19, 2011)

Spam, Spam, Spam & more Spam.    :disapprove:


----------

